# How do you communicate safety training to your insurance provider?



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

How do you communicate safety training to your insurance provider? What are some of the steps you take or information you provide to your insurance company to ensure that safety training is part of your businesses?

please discuss the different ways in which communicate these processes to your insurance providers


----------



## Bill Grey (Oct 9, 2014)

Michael, I see this is an old post that has gone without comment. I'm not quite sure what your asking but let me offer something. Contractors who want to be proactive at safety measures can do several things. The first would be to get defensive driver classes for all vehicle operators. A second thing they can do is to have employee's take the 10 hour OSHA class. This can be done online and usually costs about $79. The OSHA class is a generalized safety class geared towards contractors. Once you get certificates on those 2 you can submit them to the insurance carrier for approval. You may not get a discount per say on the insurance, but it may make the risk more appealing to the underwriter. Taking any type of SIMA classes can't hurt either. It shows the underwriters that as a company owner, you're serious about keeping your people safe. The employee's see this and it has a trickle down effect and workplace accidents generally tend to go down.

http://www.plowsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=137975&stc=1&d=1414007648


----------

